#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Music & Entertainment >  >  What are the entertainment trends during the COVID-19?

## Bhavya

The COVID-19 lockdowns brought many challenges and opportunities for the media and entertainment industry. Not only that there are many entertainment trends blossom during the COVID-19 lockdowns. Do you guys know what are the entertainment trends driven by the impact of COVID-19?

----------

